

How a Million Dollar Acquisition Offer Killed My Startup - allenburt
http://bluestout.com/blog/million-dollar-acquisition-offer-killed-e-commerce-startup/

======
jennacompton
The most difficult thing for me, in trying to keep progressing with an
original idea, is to know where to draw the line between listening to the
outside or "big guys" and staying true to your original idea.

